# Bac / safeguard



## PRO_CT (Nov 4, 2012)

Any idea how long the transition will last ? I already see many issues safeguard faces and they don't even preserve most properties of bank of america fs.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

They dont preserve many of their properties! It seems they get away with whatever they want, probably through kick backs! Same thing happend when they aquired AHM from FAS. Then they back charge contractor when something comes up....


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BAC never did anything with them in the 1st place. Nothing new to see here. Move along...........


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Its the opposite I thinked in my area, the BAC conctractors did a horrible job, 90% of them have issues.

I have been doing claims for 5 years for safeguard and they average around 15 per month in my area, not we are getting slammed with them 60 plus a month.


----------



## Bearsboy1979 (Oct 22, 2012)

We went from 15 perform per bids a day to maybe 1 per day over the last week or so. I think Safeguard is giving out the work to there previous contractors cause we went to do some work today and a safeguard contractor did the work two days earlier. Our regional says it is coming back and has sent us training booklets to go over with our staff but I'm a little Leary of it all.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I was hooked up with 3 regionals doing BAC work now that the safeguard transition is happening all that work has stopped. SCVMS screwed me (shocker) but not too bad so I'm thinking about going back to all their properties and taking back my CO's and lockboxes (since they didn't pay me on them anyway) 

Anyways.., what the point in having regionals anymore? Seems like everyone would just go directly after safeguard and screw the regionals- it's just a useless middle man anyway isn't it? 

Wouldn't working for safeguard with a high pay structure be better?

Thinking about doing that


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

What makes you believe Safeguard is a better option?


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> What makes you believe Safeguard is a better option?


Well you would be cutting out the middle man regionals.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Freddie said:


> Well you would be cutting out the middle man regionals.


Add to that the cost of E&O insurance and the time spent fighting direct to SG results uploads. 
I say screw doing SG work. Either through regionals or direct.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> What makes you believe Safeguard is a better option?


 
he needs to do a search on them!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SG isn't too bad if you can get 1x vendor work from them.
No E&0 and no discount.

Fairly liberal trip charges.

Their website does suck for uploading results and on occasion I had to wait well over 30 days to get paid.


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

Waiting 30 days is way better than the 60+ average from AMS.


----------

